# RCA Victor Deluxe TV No Sound or Picture



## alexfarmerinada (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello, I don't know what's wrong with my television set. It is a RCA Victor Television Deluxe model number 21-D-645. I belive that the picture tube is good as not even the rear of the TV is lighting up. I know that this is a 21 inch TV with a total of 17 vacuum tubes not including the picture tube. I do not know where to start and would just give up but I have to save money. was told this Tv was manufactured in 1956 but I do have a card for a replacement picture tube so I belive the tube should be good. I belive the fuse is good as the channel backlight still lights up. I don't get the warm hum that the speakers should make as they are vacuum tube powered. I don't have a cheater plug but I do have some pictures of the TV that I've included.
























Sorry but, I don't have any better pictures.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The jokes forum is down the hall and to the left.


----------

